# cinelli zydeco



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

been looking at a new cross frame and came across the cinelli zydeco. looks pretty nice, but not much on it as far as reviews go. anyone have any experience with one? trying to decide between that or the salsa chili con crosso or the scott cx team. all nice lighter weight alum frames. i think the cinelli's fork is a little heavy, but i do have a alpha q cx20 here at the house that i could put on it if it became a problem.

any thoughts?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If I were going to pay for a non-budget aluminum frame I'd look for a carbon rear end, like Bailey or Van Dessel. But that's just me...


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

pretender said:


> If I were going to pay for a non-budget aluminum frame I'd look for a carbon rear end, like Bailey or Van Dessel. But that's just me...



not so sure about that. the carbon rear doesn't mean that it will be a better ride. the Van Dessel frame is a bit heavier (although, a very nice frame and worth a look), but just the carbon rear alone is not a "have to have"


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Fork is the standard boat anchor (740g) aluminum crown/steerer that comes on every mid priced bike. Heavy frame, heavy fork...blehhh. Ridley X-ride, Santa Cruz Stigmata or Salsa Chili are WAY better set ups for the money. If you like Ridley geometry (I do) the X-ride is a smokin race frameset.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

What a terrible name for a bike. Like I get the Gin and Trombones but what does Zydeco have to do with cross? I listen to Zydeco music a couple times a week and totally love it, but with cross?


----------



## golong (Oct 28, 2008)

Is the Salsa frame actually lighter? I know the claimed weight is low but I have seen actual weights (online, so not sure how good they are) that put the Salsa up around the Cinelli.
Cinelli is reported to be 1480g. Fork 680g.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The salsa comes with an excellent Alpha Q CX20 fork (sad those are no longer made) that is one of the best CX forks you can buy. It's also over 200 grams lighter than the Cinelli fork.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

That Cinelli looks like a tank. I'd get a Salsa Scandium frame in a second over it.


----------



## boneshakerbikes (Apr 26, 2019)

Was looking for a Cinelli Zydeco review and stumbled upon this review! The Zydecos have maintained a pretty decent reputation over a pretty long time it seems! 
We currently have the Zydeco 'Any Colour You Like' on sale at just $1189.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy shameless plug Batman! Nothing like dredging up a 9 year old thread to sell a bike...


----------

